# 19B AF Transformer Control Knob



## trainman 2015 (Jan 17, 2015)

Does anyone know where I could find a control knob (AF part number PA13B092) for an AF19B transformer? This is the part on the top of the transformer that rotates to control speed and contains the "deadman" control handle. This is a single handle transformer. I need one for replacement in a shipping damaged unit. The one I have is broken out around where the 2 screws thread in to fasten the knob into the transformer. Has anyone had any luck with trying to glue (epoxy- it is made of bakelite) things back together for repair?


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I do not think anyone makes a repro knob yet. However, I'll be going to a large train show next weekend so I'll check. My suggestion is to look for a junker tranny from eBay -- any 17B, 18B, 19B, 30B I believe will work...some of those shown are duals so the correct hand (LH v. RH) is important.


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

trainman 2015,
I have had success glueing a cracked transformer case, I used CA, and it worked well. I sanded the area which 400, and then 2000 grit wet or dry paper, and then used auto wax, and it is really hard to even see the crack.

I agree with Nuttin on the repo's, but I do see a turret, on eBay from time to time. in fact there is one that was just listed:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AMERICAN-FL...881?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aa2da5189

I have been looking myself, because I need the metal post inside the turret for a 17B.

Aflyer


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Can't tell what kind of shape that one is in since the person took photos with the screws inserted -- maybe to show they can be inserted? I'd hope those threaded bosses are good, the price seems reasonable considering the alternative. You might also try using some brass threaded inserts in the bosses and repair the boss bodies with JB Weld. I have seen Tom Barker use this method for some of the plastic steamer bodies and he claims it works well. Amazon sells various sizes of brass threaded inserts. Or maybe just rebuild the bosses completely with JB Weld and redrill them?


----------

